# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Deutsch  Hallo aus Österreich

## OnaMenyaZovjot

Grüß euch! 
Da ich nicht so recht wusste, wo ich den Post hinschreiben sollte, habe ich einen neuen Thread aufgemacht. Ich heiße Stefan, bin aus Österreich, und studiere Russisch schon fast drei Jahre. Bin zur Zeit in Moskau und studiere hier. 
Da es anscheinend nicht so viele Deutsche Muttersprachler gibt, wäre es toll, wenn die Wenigen gut zusammenarbeiten würden, damit wir uns gegenseitig helfen können  ::   
LG 
Stef

----------


## Fragen

привет, буду рад помочь тебе!
напиши мне в личных сообщениях свой скайп или e-mail

----------

